# Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam



## Schnitzkie (13. Dezember 2009)

*Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Moin Moin!

Grade habe ich bei Steam ein Sonderangebot gefunden für Counter-Strike Source! Es wurde von 20€ auf 5€ heruntergesetzt! Läuft leider nurnoch bis 0 Uhr die Aktion! 

Greets Samu


----------



## tobi757 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, das es ab nächste Woche ca. 1000Cheater mehr gibt


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Ich glaube das wird das erste Spiel, das ich mir über Steam kaufe. 
Oder sollte man lieber zur US-Version (uncut) greifen?


----------



## tobi757 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Es gibt auch so einen Uncut-Patch für die deutsche Version


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch so einen Uncut-Patch für die deutsche Version



Echt?
Jawoll, dann ist das gekauft.


----------



## tobi757 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Ja ist echt so  Counterstrike.de - Thema anzeigen - Source Violence Patch 1.5-Zensuren bei SourceGames entfernen


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

lol was für ne uncut version ??? da ist alles cut..zumindest bei mir^^


----------



## tobi757 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Dann benutz doch den Patch


----------



## KempA (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

hab leider kein paypal


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

lol hab mich verschrieben  ich meine ich habe cut und frage mich wieso sollte ich dann einen cut patch ziehen ?


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



recell schrieb:


> hab leider kein paypal



Kannst auch mit VISA usw. bezahlen.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Click & Buy FTW !!!


----------



## .Mac (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Dieser Uncut Patch bezweckt das die Ragdolls physikalisch richtig umfallen, in der Cut Version legen sich die Ragdolls immer auf den Boden, ja richtig, sie legen sich auf den Boden als wenn sie von einem Polizisten festgenommen werden, und klappen dann ihre Arme über ihren Kopf.

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.
http://img6.myimg.de/dedust20000d50d3.jpg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

CSS...warum sollte man sich das Kaufen es gib Spiele die 100 mal besser und mehr können und auch genau gut wenn nicht besser aus sehen.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

LOL bei mir haben sich die personen noch NIE hingelegt wenn ich denen ein headshot gebe kippen die schön brav nach hinten ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Nein noch nicht....da geh mal zu GC und siehst du das.
Habe bei Alternate stand das gesehen. Da man da gegen Pros spielen könnte und da war die "mod" auch drauf. Das fande ich Assi...ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Low (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

CSS ist so ein scheiß Spiel, hat aber massig an Spielern.


----------



## tobi757 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Zumal das voll verwirrend ist, wenn die sich hinlegen und man die ja eigentich abschießt  

Bei mir ist das leider normal das die sich hinlegen, da hilft nur der Patch


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Eher massig an cheatern 

Es gab mal nen update wo bei mir die leute sich auch hingelegt haben aber dann war es nach ner woche wieder weg bei mir also wieder uncut...


----------



## .Mac (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> CSS...warum sollte man sich das Kaufen es gib Spiele die 100 mal besser und mehr können und auch genau gut wenn nicht besser aus sehen.



Mhm, ich glaube kaum das jemand sich ein 6 (oder mehr?) Jahre altes Spiel kauft wegen der Grafik. 

Wenn man CS spielt geht es sicher nicht um die Grafik, es ist eher das klassische, ein Ego-Shooter welcher als erstes einen wirklich gut durchdachten MP-Part hatte und nebenher auch noch gut aussah. Und dann kommt noch die offene Source Engine dazu mit welcher du wirklich alles modden kannst. 

Die ganzen anderen Ego-Shooter haben zwar eine gute Grafik und Ansätze, aber wirkliche Inovationen bieten diese nicht mehr, bei CS war das denke ich anders, daher hat dieses Spiel auch so viele Spieler/Server.


----------



## Rotax (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Nehmt bloß nicht die deutsche Version, schwuler gehts garnicht mehr, denn soviel ich weiss sind da auch die Sprachkommandos in Deutsch.

Welche Version man kauft ist eh egal, 2 Klicks in Steam und man hat die Sprache geändert.


----------



## Biosman (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> CSS...warum sollte man sich das Kaufen es gib Spiele die 100 mal besser und mehr können und auch genau gut wenn nicht besser aus sehen.



Weils am ende immernoch Ansichtssache ist? Wenn es dich stört warum verdammt schaust du dir das Thema an und wieso Postest du eine Meinung dazu die kein Mensch Interessiert?


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



Biosman schrieb:


> Weils am ende immernoch Ansichtssache ist? Wenn es dich stört warum verdammt schaust du dir das Thema an und wieso Postest du eine Meinung dazu die kein Mensch Interessiert?



Gegenfrage: Wieso machst du dir die Mühe, auf so eine Frage auch noch zu antworten? 
Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

CSS ist und bleibt ein gutes spiel. Es sieht gut aus, macht spaß und ist ein klassiker unter den taktik shooter. Wem es nicht gefällt muß auch nicht hier reinschreiben.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Downloading Counterstrike: Source at 350 KB/s.


----------



## exa (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

wow, hab es noch bekommen, obwohl es 5 nach 12 ist ^^


----------



## Spikos (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Ich denke mal, es geht nach amerikanischer Zeit, habs jetzt kurz vor 1 auch noch bekommen für 5 Euro .


----------



## Kaliban (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



exa schrieb:


> wow, hab es noch bekommen, obwohl es 5 nach 12 ist ^^


 
das liegt daran das die wochenend-deals bis montag nachmittag laufen.

MfG Kaliban


----------



## snajdan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

jungs ihr braucht keinen uncut patch....einfach kaufen, steam könnt ihr auf deutsch lassen, wer es mag und das spiel könnt ihr über rechtsklick auf das icon im steambrowser auf englisch stellen.

Spiel klingt sowieso besser wenn man es komplett auf englisch stellt


----------



## Shinchyko (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Anfang das Jahres war CS:S schonma reduziert. Ich hatte es mir da geholt gehabt. Meines wissens nach hatte ich aber "nur" 2.99 oder ähnlich bezahlt

Njo Steam hat zurzeit immer wieder echt tolle Angebote im petto.. Da kann man warlich sparen^^


----------



## feivel (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

css interessiert mich mal überhaupt nicht mehr...


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

ich habe es der vollständigkeit halber mal mitgenommen. Hatte es samstag zufällig gesehen.
CSS ist ok. Es ist kein 1.6, aber mal für 30min zwischendurch ok.
@Crimson jetzt komm uns bitte nicht mit CoD4,5,6 oder son quatsch. Wenn ich Deathmatch will spiele ich was ordnetliches wie Quake oder UT


----------



## exa (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

mal ehrlich... 5 Euro is das Ding wert, für 20 hätt ich es nie genommen, 10 wäre es mir wert gewesen, 5 is natürlich besser^^ 

nicht umsonst ist das Spiel auch bei Testredakteuren gut angekommen, und auch sonst ziemlich erfolgreich... das der eine CoD lieber mag als CS, ist dann wohl eher Geschmack denn objektive Bewertung...


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

kann man es immer noch kaufen für 5€?

müsste mir jetzt erst einen neuen steam account anlegen, aber wenn die aktion schon zu ende ist, könnte ich mir das ja sparen.

mfg


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> kann man es immer noch kaufen für 5€?
> 
> müsste mir jetzt erst einen neuen steam account anlegen, aber wenn die aktion schon zu ende ist, könnte ich mir das ja sparen.
> 
> mfg



Counter-Strike: Source on Steam noch steht es da


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



.Mac schrieb:


> Mhm, ich glaube kaum das jemand sich ein 6 (oder mehr?) Jahre altes Spiel kauft wegen der Grafik.
> 
> Wenn man CS spielt geht es sicher nicht um die Grafik, es ist eher das klassische, ein Ego-Shooter welcher als erstes einen wirklich gut durchdachten MP-Part hatte und nebenher auch noch gut aussah. Und dann kommt noch die offene Source Engine dazu mit welcher du wirklich alles modden kannst.
> 
> Die ganzen anderen Ego-Shooter haben zwar eine gute Grafik und Ansätze, aber wirkliche Inovationen bieten diese nicht mehr, bei CS war das denke ich anders, daher hat dieses Spiel auch so viele Spieler/Server.



Du ich weiß das es bei eien Spiel nicht auf die Garfik an kommt.
Das sieht am besten bei Crysis nix als eine Grafik und sonst null.

Aber Cs egal welcher Teil hat eine Gameplay was zum Himmel schreit.
Und das habe sehr schnell gemerckt wo ich angefangen habe Cod4, BF 2142 oder DoD:S zu spielen.

Das Cs einfach extrem hinter her ist und schon längst überholt ist.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Counter-Strike: Source on Steam noch steht es da



hm, wusste gar nicht, dass man es auch dort auf der hp einsehen kann.

habe gerade einen erstellt und per paypal gezahlt. hat bestens funktioniert. 

5€ sind wirklich 



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Aber Cs egal welcher Teil hat eine Gameplay was zum Himmel schreit. Und das habe sehr schnell gemerckt wo ich angefangen habe Cod4, BF 2142 oder DoD:S zu spielen.
> 
> Das Cs einfach extrem hinter her ist und schon längst überholt ist.



CS ist nicht überholt. Das kann man so einfach nicht sagen. Gerade dieses einfache Spielprinzip hat das Spiel so erfolgreich gemacht. Man begreift sofort worum es geht und es macht einfach Spaß. CS ist halt ziemlich Acarde lastig und man kann diese Spiel nicht mit wirklich BF 2142 vergleichen und auch nicht mit den anderen Games die du aufgelistet hast.


----------



## .Mac (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Du ich weiß das es bei eien Spiel nicht auf die Garfik an kommt.
> Das sieht am besten bei Crysis nix als eine Grafik und sonst null.





CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> *... auch genau gut wenn nicht besser aus sehen.*





CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Aber Cs egal welcher Teil hat eine Gameplay was zum Himmel schreit.
> Und das habe sehr schnell gemerckt wo ich angefangen habe Cod4, BF 2142 oder DoD:S zu spielen.
> 
> Das Cs einfach extrem hinter her ist und schon längst überholt ist.


Mhm, einen sau alten Titel aus 2004 mit neueren Spielen vergleichen, das Gameplayer an sich wurde nie verändert, das liegt leider an der Community, daher kann man sagen das dieses Gameplay schon mehr als 7 Jahre alt ist.

DoD:S ist z.B. viel realisitscher, ich spiele es ja auch gerne, aber CS hat meiner Meinung noch am ehesten die reine Taktik ohne zusätzlichen Müll usw..

Vorallem kann, und sollte, man nicht 2 komplett verschiedene Spiele miteinander vergleichen, DoD setzt viel mehr auf größere Maps und langsameres, aber taktisch geplanteres Gameplay, CS setzt auf kleine Maps und Improvisation.

CoD4, auch ein guter Shooter, *jedoch aus 2007*, und das hat ja auch gut viele Spieler/Server. nenn mir mal ein Spiel aus 2004 welches mit CS mithalten kann.

2142, ohh noes.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

CS(:S) ist wegen seines Spielprinzipes so beliebt, vor allem im eSport. Daher kann ich Crimsons aussage nicht mal ansatzweise nachvollziehen, anscheinend hat er sich nie ernsthaft damit auseindergesetzt.


----------



## BigBubby (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Du ich weiß das es bei eien Spiel nicht auf die Garfik an kommt.
> Das sieht am besten bei Crysis nix als eine Grafik und sonst null.
> 
> Aber Cs egal welcher Teil hat eine Gameplay was zum Himmel schreit.
> ...



achja das jungvolk. 

CS hat ein gameplay was bis in den Himmel tönt, da es so gut ist 
Es ist einfach, intuitiv und man hat auch kein stumpfes Deathmatch, wie z.b. meißtens bei CoD4.
BF2142 ist der schlechteste Teil der BF Serie und den gerade als gegenbeispiel zu nehmen ist irgendwie peinlich. DoD:S ist cool, aber einfach anders, wobei das lustige granaten auf den boden werfen, aufheben und irgendwann werfen ist doch schon recht peinlich, wo man sonst versucht so realistisch zu sein.

wenn CS so überholt wäre, gäbe es schon längst bessere ableger, aber bis jetzt sind alle dran gescheitert. CS1.6 ist ja auch noch besser als CSS (Wobei da sich die geister scheiden  ).

Übrigens sind deine vergleiche an sich total bescheiden, ist so, als ob man StarCraft im Multiplayer mit Civ und Total War vergleich. Alles Strategie, aber doch vollkommen verschieden von der Art her.


----------



## Sight (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Vor allem ist CS (egal welcher Teil), einfach Kult. Und für 5€ kann man da wirklich nix falsch machen!


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

also man kann es immer noch kaufen. ich denke mal bis 6 uhr noch, danach ist schluss.

beeilt euch...^^


----------



## schrotflinte56 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

habs mir geholt
mir war das immer zu teuer aber fürn 5er is das ok! musste aber auch jahre warten

mfg


----------



## Apokalypsos (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

Ich hatte es zwar schon, für 5 € hab ich mir jetzt aber nen zweiten Acc zugelegt. Passiert immer wieder, auf auf ner LAN keiner nen Steam-Acc hat, da sind 5 € gut investiert.

Hab das auch gleich mal ausgenutzt und meiner Freundin mal gezeigt, was wir auf LANs so spielen. 

Was soll ich sagen, ich hab gleich mal zwei Headshots von ihr kassiert. 

Jetzt möchte sie nächstes mal unbedingt mitgehen...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

*Parabellum ist jetzt schon viel besser.*
*Und ich möchte auch nicht Amok laufen.*


----------



## LOGIC (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Sonderangebot für CS:S bei Steam*

lol du meinst also weil jemand das spiel kauft, leigt gleich noch nen plan bei wie man nen Amoklauf macht ?


----------

